# Review of ThruNite Ti with measurements and outdoor beamshots



## HKJ (Nov 21, 2011)

[size=+3]ThruNite Ti firely and regular version[/size]












ThruNite started a few years ago with a small light, then they added a very good thrower (Catapult) and has lately added lots of other lights to their range. The light I am looking at here is their first AAA light. This light is a two brightness level light, where the two brightness levels is selected depending on how tight the light is twisted together. The light is made in two versions with different low level. The light is made of aluminum with hard-anodized (Type 3) finish.









The light is delivered in a cardboard box with a window. Some of the specifications are printed on the front of the box. 






The box contains the light, two o-rings, a split ring and a user manual.












The light has a OP (*O*range *P*eel) reflector with the XP-E led at the bottom.









The inside of the head is made in brass, this gives a very good quality thread. There is a foam ring on the head, this works as polarity protection, reduces battery rattle and is part of the switch mechanism. The level switch is the small piece of metal in the center, when the battery touches the metal the light will turn on in low mode, tighten the light a bit more will bend the metal and the light will switch to high mode. From low to high is less than 1/8 turn of the head. 









Both the head and the body is covered with ample knurling. The light does not have a spring in the body tube, this is not possible with this type of switch. 






On the tail of the light is a hole for the o-ring. This makes the light bad at tail standing, but makes it very good for keychain use. 






Here is all the part the light can be disassembled in without tools.


The light is a nice simple to use keychain light that works well on alkaline batteries and has a good performance for the price. The model with the firefly settings is useful for navigating indoor, without disturbing other people or it can be used as a night light. The regular model with a 3 lumen low gives a better light for navigating without night adapted eyes. 



[size=+2]Technical specification and measurements[/size]






This light is designed for 1.5 volt AAA batteries (Alkaline and NiMH). 

Measured size and weight:
Length: 74 mm
Diameter: 14 mm to 14.4 mm
Weight: 28 gram with eneloop

The light uses a Cree XP-E led.






In the above table I have collected all modes for the firefly model, measured at both 1.2 volt and 1.5 volt. All the estimated runtimes are with 800 mAh eneloop batteries. The estimated lumen is scale from the specified maximum. The brightness is a relative measurement from a lux meter. 






The light does not stabilize brightness, instead the brightness is directly proportional to the battery voltage. This keeps a more moderate current draw on the batteries and with alkaline avoids the fast brightness drop when the battery is empty. It is interesting to see that the power consumption does follow the brightness very closely, this means that the driver keeps a nearly constant efficiency.
This light can use all the energy in a AAA battery. 






This curve is from the other Ti light, it has a higher brightness at low voltage (This might or might not be related to its higher low level).






On the runtime curve the lack of stabilization is obvious. This lack of stabilization does make the light very useful on a alkaline battery, it will have a very long runtime while slowly reducing brightness. 






I did a temperature test to see how well the light handles the heat from the led. I did run the test at 1.5 volt, this is higher than a alkaline or NiMH will sustain. The light does not have any problems with heat, it only warm up a little and then keeps full brightness while staying at this temperature. 
Note: My test does not simulate actual usage conditions, but are done on a test bench with only the head of the light and no cooling airflow, i.e. the light will get hotter than during normal use. 

The light does not use pwm and only has a small amount of high frequency noise in the light and no flashing modes.



[size=+2]Comparison to other Flashlights[/size]

ThruNite Ti, Olight i3, 4Sevens Preon:











Fenix E01, Fenix E05, Fenix LD01: 












For the full comparison to other lights with graphs and beamshots see here.





[size=+3]Notes[/size]

The light was supplied by ThruNite for review.

Sadly I had an accident when testing, a probe slipped and I destroyed one of the lights, before I was finished with the technical analysis.


----------



## kreisler (Nov 21, 2011)

i find powerful modern AAA keychain lights interesting. Thanks for the review!
so the torch is a battery crusher?

Destroyed? maybe it's not the most rugged of lights then!


----------



## jabe1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the review!
Personally, I'm waiting for the contact spring issue to be resolved, but at this price point it may warrant some DIY ingenuity.

I think you have a AAA light problem....


----------



## HKJ (Nov 21, 2011)

kreisler said:


> so the torch is a battery crusher?



Sort of, depends on how hard you tighten the head.



kreisler said:


> Destroyed? maybe it's not the most rugged of lights then!



I do not believe any 1.5 volt light could have taken that. I uses 4 wires from my power supply to the light when measuring, two for supplying the power and two to measure the voltage at the light and automatic correct the output from the power supply (This is called remote sense). One of the measurement probes slipped and the power supply did increase output a bit, before it switched itself off.



jabe1 said:


> I think you have a AAA light problem....



A problem? No, I enjoy AAA lights.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Nov 21, 2011)

~

Good review HKJ and good pic's ....... thanks for expending the time .

You mentioned the "regular version" with brighter low .... where can that be bought ?

~

Hey jabe1,

That contact spring issue can't be resolved. That "Tab" is integral to the design.

The tab is the contact point for the low mode . I don't see any way to improve it .

If that's what is keeping you from buying - you may be waiting a long time .

~


----------



## jabe1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Has anyone tried a piece of QTC material between the low mode contact and the head + (high)?


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Nov 21, 2011)

~ 

Yes ..... I did . It did not work . The Hi came on very bright and was not variable.

~


----------



## jabe1 (Nov 21, 2011)

But did it keep the spring to a point where low mode always worked?

That's the key.


----------



## kreisler (Nov 21, 2011)

henrik maybe one day you can provide us a table with all your AAA flashlights and collected data and maybe a ranking or rating. i did such a thing today for 4 near-to-perfect 1xAA EDC's:

tabular comparison: DX's Romisen RC-29 / 47's Quark "X" AA Tactical / Xeno E03 V3 / Zebralight SC80


----------



## HKJ (Nov 22, 2011)

kreisler said:


> henrik maybe one day you can provide us a table with all your AAA flashlights and collected data and maybe a ranking or rating. i did such a thing today for 4 near-to-perfect 1xAA EDC's:
> 
> tabular comparison: DX's Romisen RC-29 / 47's Quark "X" AA Tactical / Xeno E03 V3 / Zebralight SC80



Very nicely done. I do a tiny version of it in my beamshots, but only for a few lights at a time.

I would like to do some kind of summary of all my AAA lights, but I have a problem with getting time enough . After a few more light reviews I will probably use a lot of time on chargers and batteries.


----------



## kreisler (Nov 22, 2011)

HKJ said:


> I would like to do some kind of summary of all my AAA lights


No rush, no hurry.
Endless thanks for your commitment and the top-quality reviews. Am looking forward to any new review by you or by selfbuilt.

you're the CPF heroes! (and with the help of your reviews i was able to take some well-founded purchase and "to-cancel-from-wishlist" decisions. striking out buy candidates after having reasoned about its pro's and con's is a quite satisfying activity. i feel better afterwards.)

not having pulled the trigger (at some weak emotional moment) makes me feel happy! Refraining from buying/ordering more torches makes me happy, yaaahhh!!!
( hehe.. )


----------



## orbital (Nov 22, 2011)

kreisler said:


> ........
> not having pulled the trigger (at some weak emotional moment) makes me feel happy! Refraining from buying/ordering more torches makes me happy, yaaahhh!!!
> ( hehe.. )



+

they're $16 _,,,,,,,yaaahhh!!!( hehe.. )_


----------



## Harry999 (Nov 23, 2011)

I understand some CPF members have inserted a plastic blister pack cutout under the tab so that it only has low mode. For the use I have of this light when the two I have ordered from Illumination Gear arrive in the UK I will use this method so that it is only a low low mode light. Really looking forward to using this light.


----------



## fisk-king (Dec 30, 2011)

anyone know the runtime for the 3 lumen mode?


----------



## climberkid (Dec 30, 2011)

Ordered mine Wednesday 12/27 and received it today 12/29. I'm in love with the whole fit and feel of this light. I spent some time experimenting with different lanyard styles to attach to this beauty. Plus, firefly at .04 is as bright as I would wish for a low (IMO my novatac doesn't go low enough for middle of the night bathroom runs)









Alex


----------



## nanucq (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for your review 

I've just received 2 of them (60-3 lumens), put 2 AAA Eneloop and they spent their afternoon in a fresh water glass.
I'm very impressed with the runtimes on High: 145 minutes and 165 minutes :thumbsup:
Tint is on the warm side on mines, and there is a little wobbling in the heads, but i'm satisfied.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 17, 2012)

Great review for a nice little light. Kind of a sleeper, if you like having a real low and not spending much. I think I'll be using mine regularly for a long time.

Geoff


----------



## Racer (Jan 24, 2012)

Mine hasn't left my night stand since I got it. I have a couple minor gripes with it, but am very pleased overall. It's the perfect night light. My Ti really earned its keep recently when we all had the flu and I could check on the wife and kids without waking them up. I have other lights with moonlight mode but this one is just the perfect size and output. Good job Thrunite.


----------



## fyrstormer (Feb 9, 2012)

edcdan, you quoted the entire review in your reply. Is there any chance you could remove the parts you're not actually replying to? Long quotes take up a lot of space.


----------



## AlphaZen (Feb 19, 2012)

HKJ said:


> In the above table I have collected all modes for the firefly model, measured at both 1.2 volt and 1.5 volt. All the estimated runtimes are with 800 mAh eneloop batteries. The estimated lumen is scale from the specified maximum. The brightness is a relative measurement from a lux meter.


Your reviews are very helpful and thorough. Thank you for sharing this information with us here at CPF. Will you explain the 1.2 vs 1.5 volt testing. I am confused about whether you are showing a full battery vs. a depleted battery, or an alkaline vs. a nimh. Thanks. 

Also, I assume the light that was damaged was the 3 lumen version, hence no runtime data for it on low.


----------



## HKJ (Feb 19, 2012)

AlphaZen said:


> Your reviews are very helpful and thorough. Thank you for sharing this information with us here at CPF. Will you explain the 1.2 vs 1.5 volt testing. I am confused about whether you are showing a full battery vs. a depleted battery, or an alkaline vs. a nimh. Thanks.



1.5 volt is a fresh alkaline or a lithium battery. 1.2 volt is a used alkaline, NiMH is above 1.2 volt most of the time. I did include both voltages, due to the large difference in brightness.




AlphaZen said:


> Also, I assume the light that was damaged was the 3 lumen version, hence no runtime data for it on low.



It was the 3 lumen light that I damage, but the reason for the missing runtime on low is time. I takes a lot of time to do a low runtime.


----------



## AlphaZen (Feb 19, 2012)

I can imagine. Well, thank you kindly.


----------



## AlphaZen (Feb 20, 2012)

HKJ said:


> On the runtime curve the lack of stabilization is obvious. This lack of stabilization does make the light very useful on a alkaline battery, it will have a very long runtime while slowly reducing brightness.


Would the runtime on a lithium primary be more similar to the alkaline or nimh? That long taper on alkaline is compelling.


----------



## budynabuick (Feb 20, 2012)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would that be the same tab design the Klarus MIX6 has?
Keith


----------



## HKJ (Feb 20, 2012)

AlphaZen said:


> Would the runtime on a lithium primary be more similar to the alkaline or nimh? That long taper on alkaline is compelling.



I have never checked the discharge curve on 1.5 volt lithium batteries and do not know it. My guess would be a slow fade like alkaline.



budynabuick said:


> Would that be the same tab design the Klarus MIX6 has?
> Keith



No, MIX6 does not have a tighten to increase output design, there you have to turn off/on to change level. I have reviewed it some time ago.


----------



## Shadowww (Mar 1, 2012)

HKJ said:


> I have never checked the discharge curve on 1.5 volt lithium batteries and do not know it. My guess would be a slow fade like alkaline.


Nope, they're actually surprisingly flat - quite stable 1.4V under 0.5A (Energizer Ultimate Lithium).


----------



## shelm (Mar 21, 2012)

*thanks *for the helpful review HKJ!

i think i prefer AAA lights with flat regulation. please let us know IF you have further AAA lights for pending review in near future. DQG Tiny III for sure, i guess!  Anything else planned?

general question: is it possible to superposition your High-graphs of different AAA lights to see which light is brighter (at a particular cell voltage)? (selfbuilt's graphs on High always shows competing lights so it's easy to tell that, for example iTP A3 is brighter than Klarux MiX6 for the duration of the runtime, i.e. at any cell voltage under load)


----------



## HKJ (Mar 21, 2012)

shelm said:


> i think i prefer AAA lights with flat regulation. please let us know IF you have further AAA lights for pending review in near future. DQG Tiny III for sure, i guess!  Anything else planned?



Not at the current time.




shelm said:


> general question: is it possible to superposition your High-graphs of different AAA lights to see which light is brighter (at a particular cell voltage)? (selfbuilt's graphs on High always shows competing lights so it's easy to tell that, for example iTP A3 is brighter than Klarux MiX6 for the duration of the runtime, i.e. at any cell voltage under load)



No, I have never succeeded in getting a sphere.
You can compare brightness in my beamshot comparisons.


----------



## shelm (Mar 21, 2012)

HKJ said:


> No, I have never succeeded in getting a sphere.
> You can compare brightness in my beamshot comparisons.


Yes, the beamshot comparisons are great and quite helpful .. especially when lights have noticeably different illumination effect (brightness, tint, spill size, hotspot size). Thanks again for your efforts with them!

so when you state lumens data in your tables, these arent actually _directly _measured lumens data but a combination of manufacturer's specs, estimations, extrapolations and calculations? i could have missed the page with this kind of info


----------



## Diablo_331 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have a few questions if you could help me out. 
1. How is the color temperature? 
2. How are the threads in your opinion?


----------



## LG&M (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the review. out of all the AAA lights you have tried do you have a favorite?


----------



## HKJ (Mar 24, 2012)

Diablo_331 said:


> I have a few questions if you could help me out.
> 1. How is the color temperature?
> 2. How are the threads in your opinion?



1) Cool white, with a hint of green.
2) Good, probably because of the brass.



LG&M said:


> Thanks for the review. out of all the AAA lights you have tried do you have a favorite?



There are many of my AAA lights that I like. I do favor titanium and stainless steel and the Revo and Klarus MiX6 are probably my favorites at the current time.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you HKJ. I am really liking your AAA light reviews! I have a moonlight TI on order now.


----------



## D6859 (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for the review, it helped me with my decision! I bought two Ti's last week (3 lm version). After using one a little, I changed the split ring into a bigger one to get better tailstand. It also prevents light from rolling if it falls. Nice little EDC for 10 euros.


----------

